# A Dialouge with a Muslim



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 19, 2009)

On Thursday, June 25th at 7 pm, James White will be in NewYork at United Presbysterian Church having a dialouge with Imam Shamsi Ali. 

62-54 60place off Metropolitan ave. Ridgewood, Queens, NewYork. Admission is free. It would be nice to meet some of you there. I wil be there along with some other brothers. 


In Christ, Julio 

For more information: Alpha and Omega Ministries, The Christian Apologetics Ministry of James R. White


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 19, 2009)

Dumb idea to invite the enemy to have free publicity on Christian grounds.


----------



## Confessor (Jun 20, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Dumb idea to invite the enemy to have free publicity on Christian grounds.



Knowing White, this won't be an innocent dialogue. More like an interrogation.

At least, that's what I hope it will be.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 20, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Dumb idea to invite the enemy to have free publicity on Christian grounds.



So how should it be done? I'll be attending a much more low-key affair between an imam and Christian leaders in the name of understanding each other (while both sides obviously have conversion hopes in mind) next week.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 20, 2009)

Have them do it in the mosque. Or a place where the muslims are in the majority. Never give the enemy a free audience, this is a wonderful chance for this iman to do evangelism.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 20, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> Have them do it in the mosque. Or a place where the muslims are in the majority. Never give the enemy a free audience, this is a wonderful chance for this iman to do evangelism.



I think ours is on a neutral site, but I'm pretty sure they'll all be Muslims except a few of us.


----------



## charliejunfan (Jun 20, 2009)

James White is Hilarious  He's so sarcastic!


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 22, 2009)

I do not have a problem with this. Infact I think it is a great idea for Christians to see the faith defended so well by Dr White. The place it is held is, in my opinion, not that big of a deal.


----------

